# Case 1070 or jd 5020



## T.A.Farms (Apr 21, 2016)

I have the opportunity to purchase either of these tractors a very low price. I have yet to go look at them but what I know is this, the Case needs some head work as it has coolant in the oil. I have talked to a few local farmers and they have all agreed the 451 was a good motor with only a few issues. It is the powershift, tires are decent, and they want 2500 for it. The 5020 is said to be in decent shape but has very high hours on it (I don't know how many) but everything still works on it but needs a new front right hub. They want 3500 for it. Whichever tractor I buy will be my big tractor for 150 acres and will be taking the work load off my old MH 44 special. I will be buying equipment to match up to whichever tractor I buy and keep all my smaller stuff in case I have a breakdown I can still get it done. I'm curious which one would be better to suit my needs. All I grow is hay at the moment but plan to expand my farm and grow different crops in the future.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

1070. Drive both if you can and you'll see shifting the 5020 is for going straight at one speed. Plus its heavy. 5020 is 1-3/8" 1000 PTO only.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

5020 would be a great toy for a disc or something, but I agree with Farmineer that the Case is going to be more maneuverable for hay work. Of course I'd take the 1070 on the merits of its 540/1000 pto alone compared to the 5020. Maneuvering is just a bonus.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Doesn't matter the color to me, which color dealership had the better / knowledgeable service manager and parts man, possible closer location?

Neither tractor is new so these are some other things that I would consider, IMHO. Then again, I would even consider these things with a newer tractor.

There is a thread on HT, where they are closing the only NH dealer in (if I remember correctly) the state of Colorado. I would have a hard time purchasing a NH, with a Case/IH, Kubota or JD dealership around the corner, if I lived in that state.

Larry


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I like John Deere but a 5020 is not on my radar . At one point I owned a 2294 CaseIH very good tractor used it mostly for tillage work but did make some hay with it so I would go for the case if it still got good bones. I would want something with 540 pto also . Dad always said 5020 where boat anchors.


----------



## Cozyacres (Jul 16, 2009)

I say get the 1070.I have a Case 970 with power shift great tractor for haying. I run a NH 1412 discbine, Vermeer 604 round baler, runs everything great

the 1070 would be even better


----------



## Three44s (May 21, 2016)

Make sure the Case PS trans not shot!

Three 44s


----------



## T.A.Farms (Apr 21, 2016)

I drove over and took a look at the tractors and they are working one hell of a deal with me on that case. Already got parts on the way to get her in tip top shape. The jd ended up needing alot of work so it quickly turned me away.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

So the Case was repainted? It'll still make you a good tractor. I'm assuming you were able to test drive it even with some water in the oil.


----------



## T.A.Farms (Apr 21, 2016)

I did all gears of the powershift worked well and everything seemed to check out alright


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Hope it works out for you.


----------



## casemagnum (Feb 28, 2014)

What do they want for the 2294 next to the 5020?

Where is it located if you don't mind?


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

T. A. Farms, if it is coolant in the oil because of a cracked head/blown head gasket that is great. But the 1070 also had a habit of having the bottom seal area of the liners corrode out and also result in coolant in oil. That problem is much harder to resolve and cannot be resolved if it is the block that has corroded. Liner will then move up and down with the piston.

Particularly a problem if no coolant in a hard water area or if coolant is left far too long and loses effectiveness. There is a thread elsewhere on HT about electrolysis of cooling systems.

Otherwise the Case is a fantastic tractor. Early 1070's were not PS but the one photographed is the secons series and PS model. The non-ps are yellow.

Turn on a dime for a tractor that size and the ps is a bonus. Real HP too with the convenience of a foot throttle.

One other word of warning is :
NEVER but NEVER leave the tractor idling with the PS selector in reverse and range change in neutral. Plays havoc with the bearing on the idler shaft that runs reverse.

If idling for any amount of time ALWAYS put the range change in neutral and the PS lever in First.

I cannot quite make out if the cab is a ROPS cab or a soft cab added as an aftermarket unit. The early PS models were open station to which some added an after market cab. The latter ones had a genuine case ROPS cab.


----------

